# Satellite images suggest Saudi ballistic missiles targetting Israel & Iran



## CougarKing (11 Jul 2013)

The reported Saudi DF-3s (minus their nukes) came from China.

National Post link



> *Saudi Arabia has missiles poised and pointed at Israel and Iran, satellite image suggests*
> 
> Saudi Arabia is targeting Israel and Iran with powerful ballistic missiles, new satellite photography shown by military experts to The Daily Telegraph suggests.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Jul 2013)

Makes sense from the Saudi viewpoint.Their biggest threats are Iran and AQ.


----------



## Cbbmtt (11 Jul 2013)

I think they have every right to put up the sign "Don't prod us or we will bite"


----------

